# Known donor + clinic



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi

I am wondering if it's possible to use a known donor, through a clinic so my DP can go straight onto the birth certificate. If it is possible does anyone know how much it costs to sign the HFEA forms and would we need to do this every month until I conceive? I know if we have a CP beforehand my DP can go onto the birth certificate straight away but we don't want to rush the CP, we want to invite all our friends and family. As half of them live abroad we need to give them time. As I'm 38 we don't have time to waste in ttc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yes my friends are ttc with known donor at LWC ... it takes a while because the sperm needs quarantining (sp) for 6 months.  
im not sure about the hefea forms, but the payments you have to make are for the IUIs and all the tests, storage etc for sperm and also for your tests etc ....


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for this, it makes sense but I don't want to wait 6months so a quickie CP is called for.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have gone down this with my KD, the sperm does need to be quarantined for 6 months this is a **** thing, it is also the most expensive way of going about it L x


----------

